# Lobster Snowboards Reviews Anywhere?



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Pretty sure these are just re-branded Bataleon boards.

The Jibboard is like the Bataleon Disaster
ParkBoard is similar to the ET


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Company is a bitch to get decks out of due to them being released so late and not having samples. I tried I failed.


----------



## ABagofButter (Jun 10, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Company is a bitch to get decks out of due to them being released so late and not having samples. I tried I failed.


have you tried the 2012 ET or the 2012 disaster?


----------



## SMLZ (Oct 22, 2011)

ABagofButter said:


> have you tried the 2012 ET or the 2012 disaster?


I actually have a 2012 149 ET.

its sick. all I have to say.


----------



## dano twoface (Jan 9, 2011)

you will not get any reviews because the boards were released really late, however they are selling so i am sure people will start posting soon!
however YES the Lobster boards are designed by Bataleon, so they come with TBT and are manufactured in the Elan factory.
wanna try a Lobster board? go try Bataleon!! Triple Base Technology
YEAH FOR IT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ABagofButter (Jun 10, 2011)

dano twoface said:


> you will not get any reviews because the boards were released really late, however they are selling so i am sure people will start posting soon!
> however YES the Lobster boards are designed by Bataleon, so they come with TBT and are manufactured in the Elan factory.
> wanna try a Lobster board? go try Bataleon!! Triple Base Technology
> YEAH FOR IT!!!!!!!!!


yea i figured so... I'm just gonna go with the parkboard... now which graphic do i want...


----------



## jds3939 (Mar 10, 2011)

If you are looking for a board that can press well than the parkboard is really going to be too stiff. My friend just got the jibbaord and I got a Bataleon Airobic and they are both really soft (the jibboard is noodle, Airobic still soft though). As for the Parkboard, when I felt it at my local shop it felt SOOOOO stiff! I was shocked. It really was hard to bend, even though lobster describes it as being jut 2/10 and 1/10 stiffer than the Jibbaord/Disaster and Airobic respectively. The artist edition is even stiffer. So honestly if you want to press do not go for the Parkboard A.E. and maybe even reconsider the Parkboard entirely.

If you are looking to just do jumps, on the other hand, go for it.


----------



## ABagofButter (Jun 10, 2011)

jds3939 said:


> If you are looking for a board that can press well than the parkboard is really going to be too stiff. My friend just got the jibbaord and I got a Bataleon Airobic and they are both really soft (the jibboard is noodle, Airobic still soft though). As for the Parkboard, when I felt it at my local shop it felt SOOOOO stiff! I was shocked. It really was hard to bend, even though lobster describes it as being jut 2/10 and 1/10 stiffer than the Jibbaord/Disaster and Airobic respectively. The artist edition is even stiffer. So honestly if you want to press do not go for the Parkboard A.E. and maybe even reconsider the Parkboard entirely.
> 
> If you are looking to just do jumps, on the other hand, go for it.


the A.E version is stiffer? thats the only one my shop has left of the parkboards. I dont know ill probably just go with the aiorbic cuz it seems soft enough to press but stiff enough to jump with.


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

you need to have a noodle to press well??? ..the fuk. Kids these days..


----------



## jds3939 (Mar 10, 2011)

Well you shouldn't hold me 100% for my word that the A.E. of the Parkboard is stiffer, but I do know for a fact that the A.E. of the Jibboard is stiffer. Also, the Airobic is by no means even the slightest bit stiff, but it is not a noodle and I think that I will be okay for doing jumps on it. It is basically as easy to press as the Artifact Rocker I stepped on but it DEFINITELY has quite a bit more pop (I was initially going to go with the Rome butafter I got it I instantly returned it because it was a floppy noodle). So yeah the difference between the Lobster Parkboard AE and the Airobic is going to be fairly big IMO. I am not trying to say the Airobic is too soft, I mean it is the board that I personally will be riding this year. On the other hand, I am not telling you that the Lobster is for sure too stiff. If you have seen/felt the Lobster in your local shop and you think it has a good flex and that you would be able to press it easily then go for it.

And Earl, I am not saying that the Parkboard is unpressable, but I do think that it would be more fun to press on something softer. And to me, snowboarding is about fun. If you will have more FUN pressing on a softer board, why get a stiffer board just because it would still be possible to press? Obviously you do not need a noodle to press well, and it is all about preference. My personal preference is just for a softer board like the Airobic. I am just giving my opinion(and I know more than anyone that a board which is too soft is just terrible overall - my last board was a 137 and it was way too small and soft, I would go over the handle bars all the time and wash out on the slightest off center landings).


----------



## ABagofButter (Jun 10, 2011)

earl_je said:


> you need to have a noodle to press well??? ..the fuk. Kids these days..


no, i have a fairly stiff board now that i can press, its just softer=easier=more fun


----------



## ABagofButter (Jun 10, 2011)

this is sort of off topic but still on topic because it it going to factor in when choosing a board... is the softer flex of the jibbaord/disaster going to be affect riding on ice/hardpack compared to a stiffer flex of the parkbaord/evil twin?


----------



## jds3939 (Mar 10, 2011)

Yeah, a stiffer board will be better for carving, but more noticeably when riding choppy snow. A stiffer board will be more stable, powerful, responsive, and more dampened. A softer board, however, will be just fine at lower-medium speeds and on hardpack and groomers you shouldn't have any problem. Ice is a larger issue, and many boards will have trouble maintaining an edge. Overall, stiffer= better all mountain and therefor better carving and stability on variable terrain.

I might also add that I am 140 pounds and the board I rode last year was a size 137 forum youngblood that I got in '07 (when I weighed 40 pounds less and was 6" shorter). I bombed hills as often and as fast as I wanted, and while I took the very occasional fall due to loss of grip on ice (I ride in southern PA where the ice gets REALLY bad) or just loss of control on choppy snow, I was usually fine and very rarely had any issues. I had to work a little harder, but I could ride all around just fine. So I think that something like the Disaster really should be fine for charging around, and any board for that matter should be at least ridable (unless you are doing back country cliff drops, which I wasn't on my 137 forum).


----------



## ABagofButter (Jun 10, 2011)

jds3939 said:


> Yeah, a stiffer board will be better for carving, but more noticeably when riding choppy snow. A stiffer board will be more stable, powerful, responsive, and more dampened. A softer board, however, will be just fine at lower-medium speeds and on hardpack and groomers you shouldn't have any problem. Ice is a larger issue, and many boards will have trouble maintaining an edge. Overall, stiffer= better all mountain and therefor better carving and stability on variable terrain.
> 
> I might also add that I am 140 pounds and the board I rode last year was a size 137 forum youngblood that I got in '07 (when I weighed 40 pounds less and was 6" shorter). I bombed hills as often and as fast as I wanted, and while I took the very occasional fall due to loss of grip on ice (I ride in southern PA where the ice gets REALLY bad) or just loss of control on choppy snow, I was usually fine and very rarely had any issues. I had to work a little harder, but I could ride all around just fine. So I think that something like the Disaster really should be fine for charging around, and any board for that matter should be at least ridable (unless you are doing back country cliff drops, which I wasn't on my 137 forum).


thanks man i ride southern PA too whitetail and liberty. yea so I'm going with the jibbaord. thanks again.


----------



## apintojr (Jan 10, 2008)

just purchased the parkboard AE troublemaker. i wouldnt call the board stiff like some have said. taking it out tomorrow, so i 'll have a better idea, but stiff it is not. Dont get me wrong, its not a noodle but it isnt suppose to be one.


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

I did one in the board forum of the Lobster Freestyle. Amazing board.



CheoSamad said:


> I figured I would do a quick review on my new board for this year.
> We will be talking about the Lobster Freestyle 2012/13
> 
> Specs-I am riding the 152 cm version (Burton Missions Bindings). The board has a medium to stiff flex, and a cambered profile, with Triple Base Tech.
> ...


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

gotta agree, the parkboard is pretty stiff....definitely closer to the riot than anything else (big park jumps). I have an ET but a softer board, like the whatever or funkink, would be a lot more fun overall


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

Hm, just heard that the lobster boards are cheaper because they are made from cheaper materials. They are made by bataleon, same factory, but would it be worth throwing out another 100 bucks for the evil twin? I might just do that.... would i even notice a difference?


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

blunted_nose said:


> Hm, just heard that the lobster boards are cheaper because they are made from cheaper materials. They are made by bataleon, same factory, but would it be worth throwing out another 100 bucks for the evil twin? I might just do that.... would i even notice a difference?


No idea what that is about. Mine is pretty damn solid.


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

according to my research, bataleon's evil twin is about $50 more than lobster's corresponding park board...however, bataleon's disaster is about $20 _*less*_ than lobster's corresponding jib board. Don't know why the fluctuations in price, but I doubt there's any difference in quality/materials between the brands


----------



## apintojr (Jan 10, 2008)

apintojr said:


> just purchased the parkboard AE troublemaker. i wouldnt call the board stiff like some have said. taking it out tomorrow, so i 'll have a better idea, but stiff it is not. Dont get me wrong, its not a noodle but it isnt suppose to be one.


Well rode pretty good these past weekends. I'm loving the board. It is a tad stiffer then i previously noticed but not a deal breaker for me. im coming off a Scally that was noodle and wanted something more firmer. Board just rips the park. just a little more effort into presses is all that's needed.


----------

